# zebra finch eggs - out the nest for 5-6 hrs................



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all, so I did something dumb and I'm not sure whether or not that I am gonna pay for that mistake for what I did by the eggs not hatching.

I try not to disturb my african zebra finches as any one that knows anything about them no they like to be left alone to do their own thing. I didnt know when cleaning them that there was any eggs in the wicca box, as the male builds a nest repeatedly and buried them and I left the wicca nest out to clean it but forgot to put it back when i finally realised my error about 5 - 6 hours later I saw that there was 9 eggs in there. I have put the wicca basket back in the cage but I am concerned on whether it will be to late for the eggs. 
Have the eggs been left out to long for them to hatch now? should I take them out the nest now and let her concentrate on a new clutch?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

depneds on how far along in incubation they are.

if they`ve been sitting them for a while the chances are they`ll be ok and will just hatch a day late.

i`d leave them be and see what happens.......


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for your reply, well I checked the eggs against a light and majority of them are darkish colour and yes she has been sitting on them since she laid a full clutch so about 10 days.

Thanks for your reply you've un-stressed me a bit lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

for stress you want a power cut with an incubator full of eggs!!!!


----------

